Ask HN: What's your best startup idea? - thescribbblr
======
buboard
An "Uber for startups". Rent a team, build an idea, fail, repeat.

~~~
HNLurker2
What if this startup idea is the idea

~~~
buboard
the startup compiles itself

------
catacombs
The one that makes me enough money that I will never need to work again.

------
shabirgilkar
An app for employees to vote for menu for a month in their office kitchens.
Respectively they can provide their review comments as well which will help to
repeat or exclude some items from menu in future.

------
PixelPaul
Why is there a need to post this same question every other day. Maybe to get
other people’s ideas instead of generating your own to build?

------
daleholborow
An auto-responder for daft vague questions on the internet?

------
kresten
I thought the accepted wisdom is that ideas are worthless?

------
HNLurker2
Building edible PCB calculators

